# Sunday Funny Page!



## sawhorseray (Nov 22, 2020)

An 85 year old man was told by his doctor that he needed a sperm count as part of his physical exam.
The doctor gave the man a jar and said, 'Take this jar home and bring back a sperm sample tomorrow'.
The next day the 85 year old man reappeared at the doctor's office and gave him the jar, which was clean and empty as on the previous day.
The doctor asked what happened and the man explained, 'Well doc it's like this - first I tried with my right hand, but nothing.
Then I tried with my left hand but still nothing.
Then I asked my wife for help, she tried with her right hand, then her left, still nothing.
She tried with her mouth, first with her teeth in, then with her teeth out, still nothing.
We even called up Arleen, the lady next door, and she tried too, first with both hands, then an armpit, she even tried squeezing it between her knees, still Nothing.
The doctor was shocked! You asked your neighbor? The old man replied, 'Yep, and none of us could get the jar open.


----------



## robrpb (Nov 22, 2020)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 22, 2020)

YEAP! Good ones!!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2020)

I needed those.  Thanks!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 22, 2020)

Very funny Ray!  As I'm reading the first one, I'm thinking Wow I can't believe this, then the punchline was hilarious.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Very funny Ray!  As I'm reading the first one, I'm thinking Wow I can't believe this, then the punchline was hilarious.


I had the same thought.  Family friendly site.  Someone is going to get hammered by admin.  Banned for life.  But admin is probably still laughing!


----------

